# Suicide Mouse (creepy)



## superchimp (Jan 9, 2010)

VERY creepy video. The legend behind it is very interesting too.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_h1dY66Rm4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


So do any of you remember those Mickey Mouse cartoons from the 1930s? The ones that were just put out on DVDa few years ago? Well, I hear there is one that was unreleased to even the most avid classic disney fans. According to sources, it's nothing special. It's just a continuous loop (like flinstones) of mickey walking past 6 buildings that goes on for two or three minutes before fading out. Unlike the cutesy tunes put in though, the song on this cartoon was not a song at all, just a constant banging on a piano as if the keys for a minute and a half before going to white noise for the remainder of the film. It wasn't the jolly old Mickey we've come to love either, Mickey wasn't dancing, not even smiling, just kind of walking as if you or I were walking, with a normal facial expression, but for some reason his head tilted side to side as he kept this dismal look. Up until a year or two ago, everyone believed that after it cut to black and that was it. When Leonard Maltin was reviewing the cartoon to be put in the complete series, he decided it was too junk to be on the DVD, but wanted to have a digital copy due to the fact that it was a creation of Walt. When he had a digitized version up on his computer to look at the file, he noticed something. The cartoon was actually 9 minutes and 4 seconds long. This is what my source emailed to me, in full (he is a personal assistant of one of the higher executives at Disney, and acquaintance of Mr. Maltin himself).


"After it cut to black, it stayed like that until the 6th minute, before going back into Mickey walking. The sound was different this time. It was a murmur. It wasn't a language, but more like a gurgled cry. As the noise got more indistinguishable and loud over the next minute, the picture began to get weird. The sidewalk started to go in directions that seemed impossible based on the physics of Mickeys walking. And the dismal face of the mouse was slowly curling into a smirk. On the 7th minute, the murmur turned into a bloodcurdling scream (the kind of scream painful to hear) and the picture was getting more obscure. Colors were happening that shouldn't have been possible at the time. Mickey face began to fall apart. his eyes rolled on the bottom of his chin like two marbles in a fishbowl, and his curled smile was pointing upward on the left side of his face. The buildings became rubble floating in midair and the sidewalk was still impossibly navigating in warped directions, a few seeming inconcievable with what we, as humans, know about direction. Mr. Maltin got disturbed and left the room, sending an employee to finish the video and take notes of everything happening up until the last second, and afterward immediately store the disc of the cartoon into the vault. This distorted screaming lasted until 8 minutes and a few seconds in, and then it abruptly cuts to the mickey mouse face at the credits of the end of every video with what sounded like a broken music box playing in the backround. This happened for about 30 seconds, and whatever was in that remaining 30 seconds I heaven't been able to get a sliver of information.


From a security guard working under me who was making rounds outside of that room, I was told that after the last frame, the employee stumbled out of the room with pale skin saying "i can not see what has been unseen" 7 times before speedily taking the guards pistol and offing himself on the spot. The thing I could get out of Leonard Maltin was that the last frame was a piece of russian text that roughly said "the sights of hell bring its viewers back in".


----------



## Wesley (Jan 9, 2010)

Okay, time to burn and bury the head of Walt.


----------



## superchimp (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone else think this is creepy.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2010)

Lol wut???


----------



## Xion (Jan 11, 2010)

It's obviously fake. I didn't see it (since getting readily disturbed before meditation sucks when I sit alone in the dark), but based on the comments and story it is a clever attempt at an urban legend...or more aptly, creepypasta.

Still it is very cool, but I wish the guard part and all that was left out as it was cheesy and invalidated any mystery the whole thing had.

To make it really scary they should have left it as everything started distorting and getting weirder and cut to black. Because then they just overdid it.  

Leaving things to the imagination and playing with subtlety is the key. Because then I don't have to read about "impossible to not know the length of the film when tape was the original medium" and "cheesy Photoshopping skills and copy pasta images and audio."


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2010)

I think it's fake, but someone else linked me to this a bit ago and it is pretty creepy   Really annoying too with all the screams. Still a pretty good creepypasta though since I think it's one of those too.


----------



## superchimp (Jan 11, 2010)

How is this cartoon fake?.


----------



## superchimp (Jan 14, 2010)

This is not really fake.

Remember its unreleased to even the most avid classic disney fans.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jan 14, 2010)

Sure is /x/ in here.

OP, post The Grifter while you're at it.


----------



## Roy (Jan 14, 2010)

lol....weird o_O


----------



## superchimp (Jan 14, 2010)

This is the only Mickey Mouse short from the classic Disney era not present on Walt Disney Treasures DVD.


----------

